# Halloween Themed Game



## AyeCantSeeYou

Looking to see if there's enough interest in a Halloween themed game.


----------



## Shaitra

I think this could be a lot of fun.  The townies could be treaters and the scum could be tricksters.


----------



## R.D.

that sounds fun actualy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Maybe 'treats' (one time use only ability) for all to be used on Halloween only.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am interested either as a player or to help with setup design.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.


----------



## RosieS

Yup, this kind of game is interesting.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.


If I was designing based on names rather than randomness (which is terrible modfing and would never happen) you would be a miller.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was designing based on names rather than randomness (which is terrible modfing and would never happen) you would be a miller.
Click to expand...


You know that I always get investigated by a cop whether I am town or scum in these games so that would be really, really bad for me. 

LOL


----------



## Wake

Please count me in.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was designing based on names rather than randomness (which is terrible modfing and would never happen) you would be a miller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that I always get investigated by a cop whether I am town or scum in these games so that would be really, really bad for me.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


The general rule for millers is to claim post 1. That way if a cop gets a guilty they know why.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was designing based on names rather than randomness (which is terrible modfing and would never happen) you would be a miller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that I always get investigated by a cop whether I am town or scum in these games so that would be really, really bad for me.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The general rule for millers is to claim post 1. That way if a cop gets a guilty they know why.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, good thinking, now that makes sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'll probably keep it simple, since it'll be the first one I mod. By the end of the weekend, I should have roles figured out and give ya'll more info on it!


----------



## Wake

Exploding pumpkins
Stealing candy
Pelting homes with eggs
Meeting up in the cemetery to conspire (haunted Neighborhood)
Giving out candy apples, chocolate, and other goodies
Everyone gets a costume!

I wanna be a Yeti!


----------



## Wake

A *uPick* would be neat.


----------



## ScarletRage

A Upick is a setup designed/tailored to submissions. Scum would be given fake submissions.

A Upick can have roles designed around submissions or pick submissions best suited for each role.

@AyeCantSeeYou Please let me know if you want me to design or play.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

From what I read about uPick at mafiascum, the players would get to suggest role names, and from there I would create the role. That would actually make it a little easier on me, since I'd like to get it up and running within 2 weeks. 

@ScarletRage  I'd love to have your help, but then that would keep you from playing in it, which I'm sure you'd rather do. 

I'm going to go read on the main site some and will see what I can dig up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There might be a way she can help you and still play. But not sure about that.


----------



## Grandma

I'm interested. I'll start the bastard game as soon as the Halloween Game ends.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Thinking a Jack of All Trades might be fun to throw in, along with a Vampire.


----------



## Moonglow

As long as I can 


















I'll play..


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou I am down for whatever. Both are equally cool to me.

Just remember. All assignments are random.


----------



## ika

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just don't make me a werewolf cuz that would be too obvious, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was designing based on names rather than randomness (which is terrible modfing and would never happen) you would be a miller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that I always get investigated by a cop whether I am town or scum in these games so that would be really, really bad for me.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The general rule for millers is to claim post 1. That way if a cop gets a guilty they know why.
Click to expand...


genraly yes, but it also most of the time ends up be policy vig/lynch n1/d2

i can also look over setup if needed


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Thinking of this set-up with 8 players:

1 Mafia (maybe call this role a ghoul for this game?)
1 Jack of All Trades
1 Vampire
5 VT's (might call them spirits)

@Wake @ScarletRage   Does this seem balanced?

If more players are interested once it's set and posted, more roles will be added. 

I'd like to have about 4 more people in. If that happens, I'll add in a Psychiatrist and Serial Killer.


----------



## Wake

Unsure what the vampire does.

I can try balancing it, but Titus likely knows more on how to do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-What do all the roles do?  I mean I guess mafia and VT's are self explanatory.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Jack of All Trades is a multi-role with the ability to investigate and block. Sorta like a doc, cop, and roleblocker rolled into one. Only one ability can be used at a time though. They'll also be limited in how many blocks and investigations can be used.

Vampire (town) is alignment changing. If night killed, has the option to come back as a werewolf (as scum).


----------



## Wake

SO IF DIE, COME BACK EVIL?

HRM...


----------



## ika

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Thinking of this set-up with 8 players:
> 
> 1 Mafia (maybe call this role a ghoul for this game?)
> 1 Jack of All Trades
> 1 Vampire
> 5 VT's (might call them spirits)
> 
> @Wake @ScarletRage   Does this seem balanced?
> 
> If more players are interested once it's set and posted, more roles will be added.
> 
> I'd like to have about 4 more people in. If that happens, I'll add in a Psychiatrist and Serial Killer.



does vampire beocme mafia aligned? if so it seems kinda bad to have it solo due to the fact it becomes instant confirmed scum if it ever gets lynched.
whats to stop vampire from claiming day 1 and just be a confirmed ic basicly?
what would joats abilities be?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of this set-up with 8 players:
> 
> 1 Mafia (maybe call this role a ghoul for this game?)
> 1 Jack of All Trades
> 1 Vampire
> 5 VT's (might call them spirits)
> 
> @Wake @ScarletRage   Does this seem balanced?
> 
> If more players are interested once it's set and posted, more roles will be added.
> 
> I'd like to have about 4 more people in. If that happens, I'll add in a Psychiatrist and Serial Killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does vampire beocme mafia aligned? if so it seems kinda bad to have it solo due to the fact it becomes instant confirmed scum if it ever gets lynched.
> whats to stop vampire from claiming day 1 and just be a confirmed ic basicly?
> what would joats abilities be?
Click to expand...


JOAT will have 2x Doc, 2x Roleblocker, 2x Cop.

Still trying to figure out how the vampire will work out. Vampire, if lynched, stays town when it dies and wont have the option to be resurrected. If targeted by scum at night, it has the option to come back on the day it chooses as scum. If the player comes back immediately, I'll make an announcement in the game thread that a vampire has been spotted instead of the usual NK post. Noone, except that player and scum, will know who the vampire/werewolf is.


----------



## ika

JOAT already has too much power with that kind of stuff in a 1 man scum team.
JOAT should be 1-shot Doc + Cop and nothing else

Vampire should instead be a mafia traitor who if he gets nked, instead gets recurited but impost the following on it.

gernal:
it shows guilty
it does not know the mafia ally
it has no nk

while unrecurited:
it has no powers
if gould gets lynch it sucides and town auto-wins

when it gets recurited:
it can act out facitona kill
they gain a night chat
it must also be lynched

i would also have it that the goul knows who vampire is so he doesnt have to random shoot to try to find him


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@ika, if 4 more players join and another mafia slot is added, is it still too much for the JOAT to have the 2x abilites? OR just leave them at 1x and add a PR for town?


----------



## ika

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @ika, if 4 more players join and another mafia slot is added, is it still too much for the JOAT to have the 2x abilites? OR just leave them at 1x and add a PR for town?



so now 12 p?

if thats the case i could see vampire being back to the "NK=WW"

i could see it working out for 2 shots then: 2-shot Doc+2-Shot Cop
HOWEVER: i would make one of the VT a hidden backup
what i mean by that is that if the first JOAT dies, a random VT gains the reaming charges of the first JOAT.

I would also consider making the Vampire Macho just so it cant act as an IC role and JOAT heals it


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

IC?  I'm fairly new to this, so what does that mean?


----------



## Wake

IC means inexperience-challenged.

They're players on the main site who act as teachers while playing with newbies in Newbie games. Even while Scum they must be honest when it comes to all of the information on how to play the game correctly. And by correctly, that means how the majority prefers playing... which changes frequently.


----------



## ika

i was refering to innocent child role


----------



## Wake

Alright then.


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou If you discuss setup structure in this thread, you are limited to open setups (setups where all players know precisely what is in the game). Just wanted to highlight that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I don't mind the open set-up. I was hoping to keep it simple and challenging, but the more that's been suggested, the more complicated it's getting. 

It's the first one I've ever thrown together, as though ya'll can't already tell.


----------



## ika

if you would like to keep it hidden you can pm me ohterwise we can continue here, i was fully awate it waas most likely going to be open tbh


----------



## ScarletRage

We'll let's not having it be too complicated and back up for your first hosting. (I'm damn good at design but hate vote counting.)

There are some things to keep in mind. A doctor with a cop can devolve into a follow the cop game. This is where town ceases to scumhunt and follows the cop. There are several methods to get around this (roleblocker, limited use doc/cop, macho).

Generally you don't want to concentrate the power of town in the hands of one player as well. 90% of the night actions capable would be in the hands of one player. That's not the best idea. For newbie hosts, hosting a semi-open might be the best idea. Working with what we have

Mafia Specialist (Roleblocker, Agent [Watcher + Tracker], or Rolecop)
Mafia 1-Shot BP Traitor [Can investigate any player to see if they are the mob. If he finds a Mob, he joins as a vanilla]
Mafia Encryptor (Allows Daychat)
Neutral Killer (Serial Killer, Arsonist, Spree Killer) (Can pick investigation immune or NK immune) or VT
Town Protective (Bodyguard, Doctor, X-Shot Bulletproof, or Immune to one type)
Town Investigative (Gunsmith, Cop, Watcher, Tracker, Agent)
Town PR (Any of the above + Vigilante or Roleblocker or Neighbors or Masons)
Town PR or VT
Town PR or VT
Town 1-shot PR or VT
VT
VT
VT


The options I have here are fluid. If you don't include a neutral killer, the setup would be townsided if you added a PR in its place. This would work as a Upick as there's enough fluidity to ensure whatever people submitted could work in the boxes.

If scum have very little power ex: Rolecop only, Town's power should be reduced accordingly. The more killing roles there are, the more power town needs to compensate.


----------



## ika

titus i think you just overcomplicated it now. i was looking at it as an open game moreso and the cop/doc are in same slot so its not a follow the cop game


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ya'll are making my head hurt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

/out


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> /out



Belay that "out" for now... I'll explain later


----------



## Wake

Aye, you don't have to stress over making it balanced. It's your game, so have fun making it absolutely any way you want. (Just no Cults, please. )


----------



## ika

Wake said:


> Aye, you don't have to stress over making it balanced. It's your game, so have fun making it absolutely any way you want. (Just no Cults, please. )



does someone have a sour for cults?


----------



## Wolfsister77

What's a cult? I've heard of it but have no clue what it is.


----------



## ika

cults are fun roles.  they are usually 3rd party scums who start as one or 2

there is usally a cult leader who recruits players into the cult as well

basicly its a swing type role. many people hate it b/c of the fact if you get cults your alignment and win-con change and you have to adjust your reads accordingly

i will think about hosting a cult-like game as an example maybe later after halloween game b/c it fits theme


----------



## ika

in otherwords you may start as town but if you get recutied to cult, you are no longer aligned with town and now aligned with cult

more often then not cults can not win with town or mafia and win by obtaining living majority. they also often do not get a nk. their strength lies in the numbers


----------



## Wake

I don't mind Cults so long as they're limited. Let the Cult Leader recruit 1-3 players max, and only make it an X-Shot ability. I'd rather not give them a kill ability, but let them bring Cops/Docs/anything else into the fold.

Cults are dangerous, especially when they have 4+ members in a Large game, and growing.






Make it so that all the Cultists die if the Leader gets taken out, or have the followers revert back to what they were.


----------



## ika

if your adressing to me how i should be doign my cult, i will tell you now that i already have my own ideas on how i am utilizing cult.

if you are unaware, MS is not my true homesite. my true homesite resides elsewhere. and that the site i played on, cults/jesters/sk ect were normal. nothing was really in the realm of basterdized.

i have played and used cults enough that i know a good way to round them out


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'll probably keep it simple, since it'll be the first one I mod. By the end of the weekend, I should have roles figured out and give ya'll more info on it!



/in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Looking at starting this one on the 11th - next Saturday. 

Wake - If you think it'll interfere with the current game, I will hold off.


----------



## Wake

I don't think it would.

How big are you thinking it would be?

Whenever it starts, count me in. I'm hoping Wolfie, Mertex, and Rosie will both play, too, because I want to help sharpen their skills when it comes to Mafia.

I'll strive to insult, ridicule, belittle, and mock no one. However, I have a tendency of being both civil and relentless when it comes to interrogating folks for precious interactions.


----------



## Wake

ika , I apologize for not responding to you sooner. I overlooked it. Sorry.

Cults scare me more than the Mafia. Is that epicmafia you played at? I've been told their games are quite a bit more intense, imbalanced, and crazy. If that means more fun then maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't think it would.
> 
> How big are you thinking it would be?
> 
> Whenever it starts, count me in. I'm hoping Wolfie, Mertex, and Rosie will both play, too, because I want to help sharpen their skills when it comes to Mafia.
> 
> I'll strive to insult, ridicule, belittle, and mock no one. However, I have a tendency of being both civil and relentless when it comes to interrogating folks for precious interactions.



I signed up, then outed, then Grandma wanted to talk to me after the game, it looks like they will both overlap, so that isn't going to happen. I guess I'll go ahead and play since it looks like a fun, small game with an interesting twist to the characters. I hope people realize I will not be able to keep up the activity I usually do in these games, especially if I'm in 2 at once, and not call me scum for it, since I lurked as scum.


----------



## Wake

Factually, effort and activity is *not* indicative of alignment. 

Whether Town or Scum it's alright to fluctuate your level of activity. Play however makes you comfortable. Heck, you can even post a paragraph or two once a day and still be alright, so long as it's good quality and to the point.


----------



## ika

Wake said:


> ika , I apologize for not responding to you sooner. I overlooked it. Sorry.
> 
> Cults scare me more than the Mafia. Is that epicmafia you played at? I've been told their games are quite a bit more intense, imbalanced, and crazy. If that means more fun then maybe that's a good thing.



no, epicmafia is a shithole and nothing like real fm mafia like this.

My homesite is mostly dead now but if you ever play SC2 look up the sc2mafia mod.



Wake said:


> Factually, effort and activity is *not* indicative of alignment.
> 
> Whether Town or Scum it's alright to fluctuate your level of activity. Play however makes you comfortable. Heck, you can even post a paragraph or two once a day and still be alright, so long as it's good quality and to the point.



thats debatable. I haev seen players who are scum be cronic lurkers while when they are town they post a lot


----------



## ika

and vice versa.

but i will be co-mod/doign vote counts due to the fact i knwo the setup atm


----------



## House

/in


----------



## Wolfsister77

/out


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> /out


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /out
Click to expand...


Thank You Grandma. The situation that caused the out has been resolved.


----------



## Wake

I hope it's resolved.

May I still play with you two next game, please?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I hope it's resolved.
> 
> May I still play with you two next game, please?



Which two?


----------



## Wake

You and House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is still an in as far as I can see and as far as myself is concerned, I will do it because I haven't played a game with you yet Wake and I want to see how that goes. If the same crap happens next game, I will really have to think about if I want to join again but probably not.


----------



## Wake

I am good at distracting, mediating, and redirecting. At least I think so. 

If I'm Scum I'll just pit you two against each other for game. I'd have to carry both of you to end-game, though.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> I am good at distracting, mediating, and redirecting. At least I think so.
> 
> If I'm Scum I'll just pit you two against each other for game. I'd have to carry both of you to end-game, though.



Wake, for post links, *left* click the # in the top right hand corner, then use *that* URL.  Should work better.  You'll notice it has a different format than the ones you're currently using.  It is a post link, not a topic link with a post redirector.


----------



## Wake

That's the way I've been doing it since the start. I think the software's declared war on me. D:


----------



## House

Wake said:


> That's the way I've been doing it since the start. I think the software's declared war on me. D:



Look at your VC links.  They're formatted like:



		Code:
	

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/halloween-themed-game.377957/page-4#post-9921044


If you left click the # and use the URL in the pop-up, the link is formatted like:



		Code:
	

http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9921044/


Notice the difference now?


----------



## Shaitra

/in


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye, I don't know if you want this game bigger or not but if you do I would @ the people who usually play or have expressed an interest in the past and see if they want in. Otherwise, if you want it at 9 players or so, looks like you have enough.


----------



## Wake

I am ready for this game.

Maybe TheOldSchool and dblack would play, too. Chances are if I'm Town I'll play a bit more recklessly and aggressively. My Scum-game is far more diabolical, but it gets tiring having to fake looking genuine all the time. Feigning gets draining quickly. I tend to have the most fun when playing as VT, because I can let loose without feeling constrained.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Hopefully, it'll be ready to start this weekend.

It would have been ready sooner, but the past 6 weeks have been hectic. Working for 2 engineers right now - 60+ hours a week and the company I work for is more than likely going to merge with another one up north. Will know more in 3 days on that when that person is down to talk to us. Relocation has been mentioned to us several times, with Baltimore as the place we'll be heading to. Yep, 1000 miles from NW FL!


----------



## Wolfsister77

No worries Aye, I'm in no hurry. If you want it bigger, you should @ people but you have 9 from what I can see so I'll leave that up to you. 

And wow, good luck on the job situation. Yep, obviously what is going on with your job comes first. Just PM or @ me when the game starts.


----------



## Grandma

Aye, I've heard things about Bodymore, Murderland, but 3 of my nieces lived there and loved it!


----------



## ika

aye if you want to give me the player list i can randomized the roles and send them out


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ika said:


> aye if you want to give me the player list i can randomized the roles and send them out



ika 

Let me get the official sign-up thread going so I'll know who is in.


----------

